# Purchased my Earlex Spray Station 5500... had some Issues



## Flocktothewall

I think that once you get a unit that works (strange the quality of the one you have) that you will like it when you figure it out. Spray finishing takes some getting used to, and has a learning curve for all the different materials. And every company's product will vary from the next. I will agree, the sucker is loud.


----------



## scarpenter002

Yes, it is loud, but sounds like you might have gotten a returned unit or something. I love my unit and have used a few projects so far. I have only used the 2.0 needle on one project and 1.5 needle on the other. I also purchased the 1.0 needle from Woodpeckers with 1.5 needle. They had a sale some time back and they were about half the prize of what I could find on Amazon.


----------



## scarpenter002

Dupe


----------



## Ken90712

It is loud no doubt. I have had no trouble with mine and have talk with them a few times. I think hes even on this site. Sound like where you bought it someone returned it like others had mentioned. Great thing about Amazon is they take care of it. ,,,,, Good luck


----------



## Belg1960

Guys, I had someone tell me one of these versions just had a hose that was press fit and one of his issues was that it became disconnected. Has this model now added the locking style hose?


----------

